# Humber Coastguard Co-ordinate The Rescue Of The Fishing Vessel Good Intent



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

An MCA press release states:-

HUMBER COASTGUARD CO-ORDINATE THE RESCUE OF THE FISHING VESSEL GOOD INTENT

At half past eight this morning, the 18 metre Fishing Vessel 'Good
Intent', with three crew onboard made a mayday call on VHF channel 16
(international maritime distress and calling frequency).

They were taking water and requested immediate assistance
approximately seven and a half nautical miles, north east of
Hartlepool. They had about five foot of water in the fish room and
their pump could not reduce the water level.

Humber Coastguard immediately responded to their call and requested
shipping in the area to proceed to stand by the fishing vessel until
the Hartlepool RNLI lifeboat and RAF Rescue Helicopter R131 based at
Boulmer could arrive on scene.

The rescue helicopter lowered a Coastguard pump down to the fishing
vessel and the Hartlepool RNLI Lifeboat also placed a pump on board
and then escorted the vessel into Hartlepool Fish Quay.

The fishing vessel started to take on water but it took all three
pumps to cope with the ingress of water and to stabilise the
situation. The fishing vessel reported later in the incident that the
cause was due to a leak in the wooden hull. Marine surveyors from the
Maritime and Coastguard Agency's Stockton marine office have been
informed.

Tony Tuton, Humber Coastguard Watch Manager said:

"Due to the clear distress call made by the skipper of the fishing
vessel, the coastguard were able to effect a quick and timely
rescue".


----------

